# cannondale (for first tandem)



## vtarider (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello ,  I ride both mtn and road bikes, but entertaining the thought of getting a tandem , for myself and my daughter maybe wife too.  large /med. size 
I think the prices I have seen on used Cannondale are real attractive,but I'm not too sure on which models are suited for mild mtn biking . MT1000 / 2000 or i have seen a 800 model as well . I thought Id go for a hard tail just due to $$ and the thought of putting slicks on the bike for an road ride once in a while. also with or without disc brakes is ok for the first try at this .
So what I would love for anyone that had any input / advice on which models would suit my needs ,or stay away from.

Thanks for your time
Dave


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*not my cup of tea*

My wife and I road a cannondale mtb tandem and it was not suited for us. I am not sure if it was the geom of the model/year (early 2000 I think) or what but it was so stiff. The one that we rode was hard to start as well. It wasn't something that I could recommend. But that could just be us. We are light riders and never have problems with frame flex. It might be great for different teams.


----------



## vtarider (Jun 25, 2006)

CLJ ,

Thanks for that info, that's one of the reasons( stifffness) why I thought a front shock and stoker seat post shock would be a"needed' item.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

vtarider said:


> Hello , I ride both mtn and road bikes, but entertaining the thought of getting a tandem , for myself and my daughter maybe wife too.  large /med. size
> I think the prices I have seen on used Cannondale are real attractive,but I'm not too sure on which models are suited for mild mtn biking . MT1000 / 2000 or i have seen a 800 model as well . I thought Id go for a hard tail just due to $$ and the thought of putting slicks on the bike for an road ride once in a while. also with or without disc brakes is ok for the first try at this .
> So what I would love for anyone that had any input / advice on which models would suit my needs ,or stay away from.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Cannondale tandems are good starter tandems and do very well for many uses. If you're not sure you'll be tandeming much, it might make sense to go that route.
However, keep in mind that for many teams, the Cannondale is just that, a good starter. More current tandems are more capable off-road, with higher bottom brackets, quicker geometry, and better components, especially brakes. The on-trail experience you have on an older, hybrid-style tandem will probably be different from a current tandem, but the personal experience will be the same. Don't underestimate what a real off-road tandem is capable of.
There are folks like PMK that can open a can o' whoop-ass while riding a Cannondale with other teams on newer, more capable bikes, but we mortals like all the help (and comfort) we can get.
The main thing is that you're riding a tandem.
As far as components, you should try to find one with a suspension fork, at least. As menioned in a previous post, those Cannondales are stiff!
Good luck!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Our '98 'Dale MT1000 with the rigid Surly Instigator Fork, which, I think, is supposed to compensate for a 100mm susp. fork, rides pretty well. It has enough clearance to ride down our basement stairs without dragging bottom (not that we have, but I checked to see if we could). We keep it because it's enough for us.

I am pretty sure later model C'dale tandem MTBs share the same geometry, even the ones with the Moto (or whatever you call it) fork. Some may also have rear disk brake mounts as well (ours does not).

I think if you ran a 100mm suspension fork (tandem-rated, of course), even with the sag, you'd be doing pretty well. ...maybe risking a few pedal strikes here and there, but your clearance would still be higher than with the factory rigid fork. Since you are just getting into it, this may be enough for you to test the waters without breaking the bank.

We have never had a problem with the stiffness, and everyone who has ever borrowed it compliments the stiffness. 2.3" tires help. The pogo post for the stoker helps too.

I think most would agree that the Shimano freehub is suspect and that improvements in brakes are a good idea, but these problems typically only manifest themselves with strong teams and wet riding conditions or really long downhills - I would say we are in none of those categories, but I did spring for a big disk brake up front (possibly at the cost of lateral wheel strength since the hub flanges are closer to center) in case we get down to GA.

-F


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*C'dale*

We rode a C'dale MT 3000 for 5+ years. We bought it lightly used as our first tandem. We rode the snot out of that thing and never felt it was "too stiff". Granted we used a Moto fork and thudbuster post. We rode everything from rail trails to Moab. What finally brought us to a new tandem (Ventana) was that we knew we would be tandeming a long time and we had a 10th anniversary. My parent-in-laws now use our C'dale for dirt roads and riding around. It works for them, but is more bike than they need. That said, they do like having the suspension for ruts and rough roads. They also like the disc brakes much more than their other tandem (Burley). My brother-in-law and his family use two rigid tandems for family riding with the kids - they have two burley road tandems that get the most use and a C'dale MT900 plus an older Rodriguez that work when they ride dirt roads.


----------



## vtarider (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow , All good stuff...!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I want to thank you for all that info ,just what I was looking for.
Does anyone know any way to find a tandem rated front shock at a decent price, used or new?

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

go to mtbtandems.com and look on down the first page to the "Garage Sale" link. Then call to ask questions.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Our 98 MT3000 has proven itself to be one of our favorite bikes to ride (abuse). Yes we made changes to it but nothing real drastic.

The changes...Went to red pads for the Magura hydraulic rim brakes and installed some John Tomac series levers for on the fly adjustability of the brakes. Replaced the rear crankset so the stoker could turn 175's. Still run 8 speed, swapped cassette and all drive chainrings to get better gearing, (and should have brought another cassette to AORTA). Added the Thudbuster, and I would suggest buying this in the 400mm post version to help the frame survive. Swapped saddles to what we prefer, and grips, bars. Rear hub was replaced after the original exploded.

In regards to the fork, our 98 runs a Headshok Moto fork. As a suspension guy, I will say this fork can be made to work. The ride and performance can be dialed in but you need a lot of special tools to work on it, and there are no parts available, except old forks.

FWIW, our other tandem has a Manitou Sherman, and while not bad, for us it's a little soft and flexy. This is with a firm spring, 10wt fluid and set in short travel position.

I have tested and worked on the ATC fork. These compare closely to the Moto fork for lack of flex, they are very easy to work on requiring no special tools. As with all forks, proper spring rate and preload is important. Plus preload on these are easy to set with preload shims. This is the way we are headed for our tandem forks in the future.

MTBTandems has them and cost wise new they are very reasonable. I don't know if they are common used, but if found I doubt they would sell much less than new.

Alex's comment about us riding the Cannondale and "opening a can of whoop ass" is appreciated, but reality still holds that some days you have great rides where it comes together, and other days you get your butt handed to you. FWIW, my stoker makes me look good, without her I could barely ride down the sidewalk.

PK


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

We've had a C'dale tandem for about 15 years. It has seen a lot of component upgrades over the years, leaving only the frame and the stoker cranks as original components on the bike. We're currently running mostly XTR stuff with a V-Brake out back and a Avid mechanical disc up front and a Rock Shox Arglyle fork. 

My wife and I rocked the tandem up until about 2 years ago when I put a child stoker kit on it and now my 8 year old son and I tear it up. We ride stuff on it that a lot of people walk their single bikes through in addition we took it on a 110 mile self supported rail trail tour last year. The C'dale is a capable tandem for a lot of stuff, esp. if you're going to use it for a lot of mulitple purpose things. If you're gonna ride off road exclusively, you might like a different one that is more suited to only that task.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

It really doesn't matter what you ride. It matters THAT you ride. enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## vtarider (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
I really think the cannondale would be the smart first tandem to do both street and road .



Thanks:thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> It really doesn't matter what you ride. It matters THAT you ride. enjoy whatever you get.


100% truth to words.

If the enjoy whatever you ride part falls short based on the bike, there are some other excellent upgrade options also.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

vtarider said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I really think the cannondale would be the smart first tandem to do both street and road .
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:
> Dave


I'm assuming you meant to post "street and off-road". Either way though, a Cannondale MT series will work well for all but fast road rides.

If you go with rim brakes, and do any serious road decents, you'll need to be cautious of overheating the rims / tires. If you plan to ride more off road, FWIW, we always carry a small tool / spares kit in a water bottle. One item in the spares is a set of brake pads. These can normally be swapped out easily during a ride if need be.

PK


----------

